# Google- New guidelines will speed up ovarian cancer diagnosis - Mirror.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New guidelines will speed up ovarian cancer diagnosis**Mirror.co.uk*This simply means that women aren't aware of the potential symptoms, which can easily be mistaken for *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), middle-aged spread and the menopause, even by GPs. As a result, this cancer tends not to be diagnosed until it's *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

